# Can a roach nest smell like a decaying animal?



## Angelique (Oct 9, 2013)

The area around our mulberry tree in our front yard smells like a dead animal. I have looked around everywhere and I don't see any remains. However, the other night as it was getting dark I was spraying the area with mosquito-preventer, and when I got to the tree, TONS of roaches went scattering everywhere! I've never seen them there during the day. 

I went on a major squishing and spree, then brought out the diatomaceous earth and used a TON of it down all the crevices and holes, on the ground, and up the tree trunk. (In the dark, this made for "glow-in-the-dark" roaches that were easy to find, if not squish.)

So my theories is that an animal died IN THE TREE and the roaches are eating it, or there is a roach nest in the tree and IT smells.

I don't want to harm this beautiful tree that gives us a ton of good mulberries each spring. 

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If an animal died *in *the tree, the tree has a serious issue. Large holes in trees indicate rot. You can call an arborist to look at the tree to see what you can do to keep it as long as possible.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Roaches are as bad as pigeons about fouling the nest, both are truly nasty creatures.

Smell is somewhat subjective but I guess the smell is similar to a small dead animal but no where as bad as a large dead one or several day dead human. Don't ask, I'm not sharing that story.


----------



## Angelique (Oct 9, 2013)

Colbyt said:


> Smell is somewhat subjective but I guess the smell is similar to a small dead animal but no where as bad as a large dead one or several day dead human. Don't ask, I'm not sharing that story.


ROFL! I would say small dead animal, because you have to be walking right by the tree to smell it.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Edit Edit


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Colbyt said:


> Smell is somewhat subjective but I guess the smell is similar to a small dead animal but no where as bad as a large dead one or several day dead human. Don't ask, I'm not sharing that story.


 Ok you let the cat out of the bag. I have to know!:whistling2:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Let's just say that crap they show on TV and in the movies, the Vicks under the nose or the foul cigar are just that fiction crap. Hell, Vicks and a cigar don't even come close to masking that smell.


----------

